# Black Friday Specials - New Internationals



## Vaperite South Africa (25/11/16)

We are running Black Friday Specials of 40% to 50% off select items including some international juice lines as well as a few hardware items. These specials will run through Sunday - stock is limited so first come, first served.

For those on our mailing list, the flyer that went out forgot to mention that the Coil Master Ultrasonic Cleaner is 40% off for Black Friday. See our website for some of the Black Friday Specials by clicking HERE

FOR THOSE WHO HAVE BEEN PATIENTLY WAITING FOR US TO RESTOCK OUR INTERNATIONAL JUICE RANGES, THE WAIT IS OVER. WE WILL BE RESTOCKING ALL OF OUR STORES DURING THE COURSE OF THE DAY FRIDAY.

WE HAVE ADDED A FEW NEW FLAVOURS TO OUR INTERNATIONAL RANGE INCLUDING MR BLINTZ AND MACAROON MAN HUCKLEBERRY LEMON, BOTH FROM THE MAKERS OF PANCAKE MAN AND FRENCH DUDE. WE HAVE ALSO ADDED CRUMBLEBERRY AND MOONIES FROM THE MILKMAN BRAND. SEE BELOW:






​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (25/11/16)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Shakez (25/11/16)

Website has crashed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (25/11/16)

Back Up 
Just Slow


----------



## Kaizer (25/11/16)

vreeslik slow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/11/16)

Our website hosting company is investigating why our site crashed for a short while and then slowed down. We know there were over 500 people browsing the site at one point but that shouldn't cause a crash. 

Anyway, thanks for the awesome support and for making this weekend a resounding success.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

